# Port Placement w/ Radiology



## AimeeNK31 (Aug 13, 2013)

One of our surgeons routinely performs port placements (36561) and wants to bill flouroscopic guidance (+77001) and interoperative U/S guidance (76998). 36561 and 76998 ping on the CCI edits. The documentation states: "High-frequency linear array ultrasound was used to identify the internal jugular vein" and then is not mentioned again. Is that enough to unbundle 76998 from 36561?


----------



## TWinsor (Aug 13, 2013)

AimeeNK31 said:


> One of our surgeons routinely performs port placements (36561) and wants to bill flouroscopic guidance (+77001) and interoperative U/S guidance (76998). 36561 and 76998 ping on the CCI edits. The documentation states: "High-frequency linear array ultrasound was used to identify the internal jugular vein" and then is not mentioned again. Is that enough to unbundle 76998 from 36561?



Look at 76937 

HTH!


----------



## BEARDOG (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree, 76937 can be used with the fluro as well if the surgeon utilized both modalities.  However, be careful with 76937 as "permanent recording and reporting" must be done with this ultrasound code.  That means there must be a copy of the actual imaging in the medical record.  As long as this is done there should be no problem with utilizing this code. 

Debbie, CPC, CGSC


----------



## sheardmd (Aug 13, 2013)

We do bill the 36561 with the 77001-26 and the 76937-26 frequently and have no problems.


----------



## AimeeNK31 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all!


----------

